# Impossibilité d'ouvrir ma corbeille ...Gné ?



## yiougs (13 Février 2009)

Bonsoir a tous.

Ce soir il m'est impossible de vider ma corbeille ...!

Quand je veux l'ouvrir, il m'est indiqué "Impossibilité d'ouvrir la corbeille : la suppression de son contenue est en cours"

Mais ça fait plus de 2h que la suppression de son contenu est en cours....!

Donc voilà, c'est un peu embêtant !

Si quelqu'un a des réponses a mes questions, cela m'arrangerait !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## nemo77 (13 Février 2009)

bonsoir, va voir par là si cela peut t'aider

http://www.osxfacile.com/poubelle.html


----------



## yiougs (14 Février 2009)

Bon, cela ne marchait toujours pas, j'ai ensuite voulu redémarrer le mac. Ça ne marchait pas, j'ai attendu que la batterie se décharge, allumé le macbook, et maintenant c'est bon, tout fonctionne ...!

Bizarre !

Merci quand même nemo77 !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Tu avais essayé, alt + clic droit/"vider la corbeille" ?


----------



## yiougs (14 Février 2009)

Oui j'avais essayé...Il ne se passait rien...

Enfin bref, problème résolu


----------

